# Monster Piraya and Caribe still growing



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Thought you would like to see some pics of my large pygo shoal.Trying out my new camera!!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Here is another pic.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Another


----------



## nickdsm (Mar 19, 2004)

Nice pygos


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Very nice ....................Looks just like my monster


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

huge babies!!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

One more


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Is that also a piraya in pic number 3? he is huge


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

OMG.. Stunning


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Absolutley Beautiful.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Yes Big Piraya!!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

And 1 more


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

very nice piraya


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

that piraya is amazing.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

beautiful shoal!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

It is a travesty that I have not owned piraya just yet. Looking at these pics makes me wanna get a napkin to catch my


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Your Pygos look great - they're huge!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats a sweet collection u have there


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Als, very nice!!! How big are they?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Als they look incredible :nod: can you do me a favor and take some pics of your red? I saw it in a previous post and it looked like a nice thick red. your shoal is definately one of the largest (per fish capita) on this forum, if not the largest. great job.

Joe


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Tecknik, the big Piraya and Cariba are both over 15 inches.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Genin, I will take some pics of the red he is 10 inches or so.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Great pics als!!!!!

What about a Manueli pic?(or more than one :laugh: )


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Here's the red.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

One more!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Sweet fish man! Baddest shoal i have ever seen! Great fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Here is the Manny Jim.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

And one more!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

great red als. thanks for taking the extra pics. he has some great belly coloration for his size and a nice stout head on him :nod: .

Joe


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

I LIKE!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> It is a travesty that I have not owned piraya just yet. Looking at these pics makes me wanna get a napkin to catch my


 I second that!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Sweet ass shoal!
Man, the colors on the 5th Pic...Speechless!
Awesome!


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Awsome shoal! True monsters!


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

That Manueli is the fish of my dreams....


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Thankyou guys for all your nice remarks, I am glad that you enjoyed the pics.


----------



## privatepain (Mar 2, 2004)

Man that's crazy!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Awesome...congrats :nod: !


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow...beautiful fish..that manny is sweet


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

als said:


> Tecknik, the big Piraya and Cariba are both over 15 inches.


 OMG! At what size did you get them and how long have you raised them? Awhile back you posted details of what you fed them but I dont remember. What is your frequency of feeding and how often do you do water changes?


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

WOW, that is just amazing, beautiful shoal and amazing manny


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Tecknik this is a picture of my Piraya when I bought him(April,98) at that time he was 6inches. Now he is 15++inches!!


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

Awesome fish


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

als, the last pic you posted shows really how much you care for your fish and also shows the remarcable growth of that monster in captivity all this years you got him nothing more to say just a big...BRAVO!!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice







. what all do you keep in there and what is the tank size? taht manny is one cool lookin fish


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Thanks for the nice comments Jim. I believe that we all can grow Huge Pirayas!! As long as you dedicate the time and care for your fish!!


----------

